# A love letter to Chris @c2



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

So, last month I bought c2's stage 3 chip here on vortex from a guy (who I would come to learn later was an absolute stand up guy) and it ended up being DOA when I tried it in my ECU. I sent it off to Chris at c2 and he confirmed what I had thought...dead chip. Knowing my budget constraints, Chris worked with me to make sure I was back up and running his stage 3 software in a way that fit into my budget...something he could of absolutely refused to do. 

Chris has never done me wrong and is always willing to listen to my stupid questions :beer::beer::beer:

c2 website


----------



## Euroports (Jan 25, 2007)

Hes the man i no what your talking about


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

Did the same for me when I got sold a copied chip from someone on here.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

helped me out tremendously throughout my process with the car :thumbup: very good on calling back as well, and answering e-mails :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

Good to see some snow again 

C2:thumbup:


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Ehh, Chris is alright...


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

GOD, I just love that guy. Two :thumbup::thumbup: for Chris.:beer:


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Furthermore, Chris was able to get the new chip to me overnight yesterday so that I could have the car running asap :thumbup:


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Helped me out when I had turbo problems, C2 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

didn't Chris leave c2? to start his own business? or was that someone else


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

dubbinmk2 said:


> didn't Chris leave c2? to start his own business? or was that someone else


no, that was the other guy, Jeff (the one who wrote the software).


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

TBT-Syncro said:


> no, that was the other guy, Jeff (the one who wrote the software).


so jeff the longtime software writer for c2 as left them and unitedmotorports is his new thing ?


edit yeah found link 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4918617-Goodbye-C2


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

that kinda messes up my other post, musta been away for a while :screwy:


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

He sure is a great guy. Been helping me out tremendously with my turbo R


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

chris is awesome, a bit hard to get the good info outta but man did he help me out more than he should have for a few 20 min sessions that were free and priceless.

i got to shake his mitten at waterfest. WOO HOO!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

son of planrforrobert said:


> So, last month I bought c2's stage 3 chip here on vortex from a guy (who I would come to learn later was an absolute stand up guy) and it ended up being DOA when I tried it in my ECU. I sent it off to Chris at c2 and he confirmed what I had thought...dead chip. Knowing my budget constraints, Chris worked with me to make sure I was back up and running his stage 3 software in a way that fit into my budget...something he could of absolutely refused to do.
> 
> Chris has never done me wrong and is always willing to listen to my stupid questions :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> c2 website


 x2 
He's done the same for me and I greatly appreciate having somebody like him in the community who is willing to help so many of us out when we need it the most. Chris your the man!!Wish i could buy you a cold one! :beer: :thumbup::thumbup: 

c2 all day, everyday  

Kyle B


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to know he helped you all out he has done absolutely nothing for me and my issue. And not to mention his super charger chips suck if my opinion :thumbdown: 

But im glade to here he helped you all. Strange that he cant help me


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Wanted to give Chris thanks as well. Just got my vrt running today and damn its just crazy. Im running stage 4 c2 chip 60lb injectors. The car runs perfect. It runs just like stock. Plus i realized my chip has launch control built in. Thank you Chris form making such a great product.


----------



## vr6turbo500whp (Apr 20, 2010)

what do you mean launch control? Two step?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

vr6turbo500whp said:


> what do you mean launch control? Two step?



X2 WTF!? I haven't heard anything about that


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

please inform me, i'm about to get on the horn with him! i want launch controll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Just tell him thats what you want when you order the software


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

wow. Is that only on the 60# software or the 42# as well??


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sweet! Looks like my chip will be going back to get launch control!:thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Yeah mine is set a little low at 4300 rpm. Yes launch control like two step built unto the chip for under 5 mph. Its pretty sick. It doesn't bounch like a msd box its a little bit slower if you know what i mean. When i first started my car in the garage i thought something was wrong lol.

Forgot to mention i bought my chip used fromsomeone on tex that is why i didn't know what was going on.


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

pretty sure launch control is not part of the package with any c2 chip but can be programed in upon request


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

C2:thumbup:

For the price and time involved to install (5min.) and tune it (zero), you really can't beat it. C2 for ~4 years and drag raced the entire time. No issues, motor is still rock solid:thumbup:


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

vwgolfracer26 said:


> Wanted to give Chris thanks as well. Just got my vrt running today and damn its just crazy. Im running stage 4 c2 chip 60lb injectors. The car runs perfect. It runs just like stock. Plus i realized my chip has launch control built in. Thank you Chris form making such a great product.


[email protected] chris does not make ANY of the files


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

Well i meant C2 company. Don't really know who produces the chip


----------

